# should i buy it stock & build it / shoud i buy the modded one already



## gtr8484 (Jul 14, 2017)

so ive been wanting to purchae an r34 gtr
i want to ask if the mods of this gtr is good & if i should buy it 
if not i probably will purchase the stock one & build it.
i want to ask about the mods & the condition of this gtr . thx! let me know what option is best
the modded gtr:
http://jdm-expo.com/nissan/443-skyline-gtr-r34-v-spec-for-sale-japan.html
the stock gtr:
http://jdm-expo.com/vehicle-inventory/369-skyline-gtr-r34-v-spec-bayside-blue-sale.html


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

well you can see by buying stock and modding you devalue it.

Welcome to the family BTW, I'd buy modified and swap out the bits you don't like for those you do want, will save a load of money that way too


----------



## gtr8484 (Jul 14, 2017)

so i dont know what that is can someone tell me what that is. i think it might be the echaust but it also have an exhaust at the back
thx! let me know


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Its a quick store for single carrots, there should be one the other side also. 

Saves time over getting in the boot, if you only need to transport up to two carrots.

This of course assumes both the glove box and centre console are already full of grapes, as mine are.


----------

